# 1957 VS 2010



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Scenario 1: 

Jack goes quail hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack. 

1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack. 

2010 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers. 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 2: 

Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school. 

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies 

2010 - Police called and SWAT team arrives -- they arrest both Johnny and Mark. They are both charged them with assault and both expelled even though Johnny started it. 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 3: 

Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students. 

1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again. 

2010 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD The family gets extra money (SSI) from the government because Jeffrey has a "disability." 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 4: 

Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt 

1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman. 

2010 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison.. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist. 

___________________________________ 

Scenario 5: 

Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.. 

1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock 

2010 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.. 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 6: 

Pedro fails high school English. 

1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college. 

2010 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 7: 

Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed. 

1957 - Ants die. 

2010 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents -- and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 
___________________________________ 

Scenario 8: 

Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him. 

1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing. 

2010 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome! shame thats true now a days!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So true So true! How times have changed.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

That is SO what I am pissed about with todays standards. I had a fifth grade teacher that would use a belt or board on your arss if you needed it. My parents would use a foot, belt, or a good back hand when you deserved it. Now days you would go to jail for that. HEY LAWMAKERS, look at the youth of today compared to yesteryear and tell me what is wrong now. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

1957 heck, I remember those day's in the 60's

When I was a bad boy, I used to have to carve my own switch "willow branch" before I would bend over and receive a woopin.
I learned a lot of lessons as a kid 

People Just net to buck up these day's, there are way too many cry babies, they get lawyers at the drop of a hat. on and on.......


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I remember as a 4th grader in the 60's going through a "spanking machine" every Friday where the 5 kids with the most de-merit points for the week had to crawl through a line of classmates who gave them a slap on the behind as they passed (BTW, I learned to stuff my back pockets full of paper when it was my turn) . Then, a different 5th grade teacher had a ping pong paddle with with 1 inch holes drilled in it hanging from a leather strap next to the blackboard. I can't recall ever seeing it used now, but it's mere presence was enough to maintain order.

Then as a high school student, we had a gun club and would have clay pidgeon shoots after school three or four times a year. On those days, it was a common sight to see both students and teacher packing their shot guns up and down the hall way so they wouldn't have to leave them in their cars (or to just show off).

The world is a different place today.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

50s - heck, that was my life in Idaho in the 80s. During hunting season, probably 2/3 of the trucks - yes trucks - REAL farm trucks - not this mamby-pamby stuff - in the student parking lot at school had a shot gun and rifle in the back window. And 3/4 of the boys carried pocket knives all the time which was cool as long as you used it for what they were desiged for. But if you threatened anyone with them, then you got the paddle. But any given table in the lunch room and you'd see a half dozen pocket knives out carving up apples, cutting whatever - and think about this - none of the tables got carved up because if you did that, they'd take the knife and your folks would have to come in to collect it - and they'd side with the Principal.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> and they'd side with the Principal.


And that's the problem today! Parents won't discipline thier kids. They just plug the x-box in and let thier brains melt away. No chores, no responabilities, no discipline and no outside activities.
I just divorced a woman that had the laziest, usein', stealin', pothead, whinner boy I've ever seen. I got him a job here at Kimberly Clark, a place where someone has to die before there's an opening, and he quit because "he didn't think he was meant to work for a living". Ggrrrrrrrr.


----------

